# a question about driver side mirror (2006 altima)



## bearzhang (Oct 2, 2006)

The driver side mirror of my 2006 Nissan Altima 2.5S need to be replaced but I couldn't find the part online. I only found driver sider mirror for 2005 Nissan Altima. Can I use 2005 mirror for 2006 car. It is power mirror on my car. 

Thanks!


----------



## 2005SE-R (Sep 12, 2006)

You might want to repost in the general altima thread. You'd get a better response. This is the SE-R forum and a small group then the general forum.

Also contact the dealer, get the part number and then search on line.


----------

